# Blind Casting Mangrove Fly?



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

Looking for a fly to blind cast at some mangroves during high tide? Unfortunately, my work schedule doesn't cater to the tides being ideal for sightfishing...and I'm trying DESPERATELY to get my first red on fly!

Any good patterns that I should tie or may have already?

I fish the Tampa Bay area


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

I would work either a Dupree Spoon Fly or some kind of foam or deerhair slider.  You may have to weed through the snook however.  I found some 10+ pounders mixed in the with the reds today on low tide.  No eats on the snook.....but if you can cast out 20 feet or more....you would have had some reds on fly EASY today....in Tampa Bay.


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

> I would work either a Dupree Spoon Fly or some kind of foam or deerhair slider.  You may have to weed through the snook however.  I found some 10+ pounders mixed in the with the reds today on low tide.  No eats on the snook.....but if you can cast out 20 feet or more....you would have had some reds on fly EASY today....in Tampa Bay.


Yeah I was thinking of tying some sliders...what colors have been producing? Any good tutorials out there for a slider and spoon fly tie? Just getting back into tying again...

I'm not opposed to sifting through some snook...not in the least


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

White, chartreuse, yellow, etc. Sorry...I don't tie so I have no recipes for you.


----------



## Cody_F (Oct 26, 2010)

green and white EP baitfish , Catches EVERYTHING lol.


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

I disagree with the sliders. Working around mangroves you want something light that nearly floats. Shy away from lead eyes, marabou, and bulky deer hair flies. Heavy things get spun around roots easier. Light things cast better side arm also. Stick with the EP Baitfish, or Seaducer type patterns with good weed guards.


----------



## southernstrain (Sep 27, 2011)

seaducer is definitely one of my favorites to blind cast.

Lands softly so it rarely spooks fish, yet pushes enough water to be found when visibility is less than ideal. ALMOST the perfect fly


----------



## tightloops1900 (Aug 16, 2011)

I agree with skinny_water and supafly. Some you can get up in the bushes, and is pretty much weed less is best! 

I like using my dock light flys,


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

This is my go to pattern for beating the bushes down in the 'Glades out of either end of the Park (Flamingo or Everglades City)... It's on a Mustad 2/0 hook and has a wire weedguard. I tell my anglers to toss it into the roots, let it settle, then snap it out (short, sharp strips - about 15 to 18" per strip - with a one or two second pause between each strip). It's particularly effective around the ends of downed trees as well...


----------



## Pmn000 (Aug 24, 2011)

> This is my go to pattern for beating the bushes down in the 'Glades out of either end of the Park (Flamingo or Everglades City)...  It's on a Mustad 2/0 hook and has a wire weedguard.  I tell my anglers to toss it into the roots, let it settle, then snap it out (short, sharp strips - about 15 to 18" per strip - with a one or two second pause between each strip).  It's particularly effective around the ends of downed trees as well...


How fast do these sink? And are they available commercially?


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Although I use the largest bead chain eyes I can find (ask for "plumber's chain" at any old time hardware store). they do sink a bit slower than the lead eyes most Clouser style patterns come with.

I've tied this bug for years now and it was always stocked at the Ft.Lauderdale Fly Shop... Since they've closed their doors you should be able to find it at the Miami Fly Shop (where all the stock went - both shops had the same owner)... As a commercial tyer I've tied for as many as three different shops (as well as guides and any skilled angler that knows what he or she wants) at a time. These days I was down to only one shop... and they're gone. I'm sure I'll be tying for another shop again when I'm not too busy guiding. That fly is so simple that any tyer should be able to make one up for you. The only hard part is the weedguard (and that's not very hard at all...). Good luck.


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanks for all of the replies guys!

I'm going to tie up some seaducers with a double loop weedguard and see how they do. Any thoughts on colors?

Bob that fly of yours reminds me of Lefty's clouser that he ties in his beginner fly tying video. I like it


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Sharp eye.... Years ago when the Clouser first came out, Lefty Kreh (in that first article about the pattern) said that he preferred to tie it up with the wing entirely on one side of the hook. I've been doing it that way, mostly, ever since. The name of my variation, by the way, is the Whitewater Clouser.


----------



## Hicatch (May 10, 2011)

Miller's Mighty Minnow this fly is absolutely ideal for blind casting mangrove shorelines. It is oriented hook up which makes it very weedless and is deadly on reds, trout and snook. I also use it for night time dock light fishing and casting sandholes on grass flats.


----------



## bw510 (Sep 1, 2011)

I have a lot of seccess with weedless gurglers as well as seducers.There is nothing better than a red or snook eating on the surface!


----------

